# cdrw and cdrom scsi bus scan

## H-Dragon

i can only scan my scsi (emulated) bus as root even though i have

```
# Give the cdrw group write permissions to /dev/sg0

# This is done to have non root user use the burner (scan the scsi bus)

REGISTER        ^scsi/host.*/bus.*/target.*/lun.*/generic    PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

# Give the cdrom group write permissions to /dev/cdrom

REGISTER    ^cdrom$ PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660 
```

in my devfsd.conf

what did i miss.... it sucks having to su everytime i want to use gtoaster

(btw.. arson fails to emerge)

----------

## really

have you tryed chmod 777 on sg* sr* and al the others in scsi`

add your user to the cdwrite or similiar groups...

----------

## darktux

 *Quote:*   

> add your user to the cdwrite or similiar groups...

 

Uh Oh.... It's right in front of you!!

 *Quote:*   

> REGISTER        ^scsi/host.*/bus.*/target.*/lun.*/generic    PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660 
> 
> REGISTER    ^cdrom$ PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

 

Add your user to the cdrw group    :Shocked: 

----------

## really

 *darktux wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   add your user to the cdwrite or similiar groups... 
> 
> Uh Oh.... It's right in front of you!!
> 
>  *Quote:*   REGISTER        ^scsi/host.*/bus.*/target.*/lun.*/generic    PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660 
> ...

 jiiish! :rolleyes:

----------

## H-Dragon

no guys..... i allready am...   daniel is in group cdrom, cdrw, wheel...... etc.

that's not the point....  i thought maybe i wrote something wrong into the devfsd.conf ??

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

 *Forums front page wrote:*   

> Installing Gentoo
> 
> If you've finished the install guide, look somewhere else. But if you're still working your way through it, or just need some info before you start your install, this is the place.

 

----------

## kerframil

 *Quote:*   

> that's not the point.... i thought maybe i wrote something wrong into the devfsd.conf ??

 

Hmm, I doubt it. Although if you're worried about that, you can re-emerge "devfsd" and "baselayout" (you might need to run the touch command on the ebuild files first otherwise Portage won't re-install anything), and update your /etc conf files.

I had one PC which would do a -scanbus from a non-root account, but having moved the burner to another similar PC, discovered the same issue to which you refer. Not sure why this is, but if I find the answer I'll be posting on my original thread.

----------

## H-Dragon

thanks kerframil.....  guess i will have try myself...

----------

## hielvc

You only need to run "scanbus" once or twice or until you have it memorized. You dont have to run it for program setup unless you change yourhardware around alot.  :Wink:  If that is the only part of burning your cd's that you have to run as root then write down the info. If your prob is that none of the programs run uless you are root and your doing this gnome or kde try opening a CL terminal (CTRL+ALT+ F2-->F6) login as a usrer and see if cdrecord -scanbus works. If it does then you have to change settings in  your GUI of choice under settings.

luck 

hielvc

----------

